

Experiments in Pyrlang with RPython - e12e
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2015/02/experiments-in-pyrlang-with-rpython.html

======
adnam
I for one would LOVE to be able to write Erlang with a pythonic syntax.

~~~
davidw
Even though I've made my peace with it, I can understand not being a fan of
Erlang's syntax. That said, Erlang is _really different_ in some important
ways, and it's pretty important to keep that in mind. Perhaps something like
Elixir is a good compromise?

~~~
adnam
Well to be honest I enjoy writing Erlang as it is. But there is something
about python -- the language, the flow, the imports, the speed, the tools --
which makes it a pure joy to work with

